# looking for a middle name for Rosalina



## kissyfacelala

Hello Ladies....I am looking for a middle name for Rosalina...

We are hoping to name our baby Rosalina if it is a girl and are looking for a middle name that would work well

I have a few in mind but looking for more ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
Maybe:
Rosalina Anne
Rosalina Violet
Rosalina Isobel
:flower:


----------



## kissyfacelala

oooooohhhh! I love them all! thanks cedarwood! :):)


----------



## discoclare

Grace
Lily
Mae
Iris
Belle
Maisie
Lucy
Kate
Jane
Eden
Eve


----------



## tinyfeetdream

I like Rosalina Jane, suppose it depends on the surname too though :) Pretty name! x


----------



## whitglass

my vote is a one syllable middle name, because Rosalina is already 4, so keeping the middle one short. 

Rosalina Belle

Rosalina May

not necessarily those but i think one syllables sound great!!! good luck!! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosalina Sophia
Rosalina Bella
Rosalina Lily
Rosalina Hope


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosalina Isabella
Rosalina Arabella


----------

